# Quickie Flush Install Pics.



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

I viewed a series of Quickie flush pics on this site where the installer utilized a different water connector than what comes with the Quickie Flush. Does anyone know where these pics went??? Ive looked in the galleries and cant find them.

Thaks in advance, Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim,

The pictures you are refering to were mine, they are in the Members Gallery under 'QuikieFlush Installation'.

Hope they help!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Tim,

Or the pics mighta been mine. Check it out. This one and others are also in the gallery.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&cmd=si&img=661

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&cmd=si&img=659

Bill


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

This is going to be my next mod!

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Bill
Nice job that really looks good
I may have to modify mine to something like that.
Tired of reachinging under to hook mine up.

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Nice job that really looks good
> I may have to modify mine to something like that.
> Tired of reachinging under to hook mine up.


I agree, nice job, may have to put that on the list of mods to make to my mods.

Mike


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

PDX_Doug's pictures are good, what I'm wondering about is the dropping of the belly skin and the gas line?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

7Heaven,

First off, you can get by only dropping the belly skin on one side. In fact, I ended up only removing the screws from the front of the curb side, back to just behind the front door (on the 28RS-DS). This did not allow the skin to come all the way to the ground, but allowed enough room to work and provided something of a head rest in the process. It's not easy under there, but can be done.

Also, since we only dropped the curb side, we did not have to mess with the gas line on the street side. On that side, I just cut a slit in the tray big enough to push the hose through.

A can of expanding insulation filled in all the openings to keep the critters out, and all was good!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Doug,
I did my install using the same fittings that you did. The hose fitting that I used has a backflow preventer built into it. I believe that there is also a backflow preventer buil into the quickie flush head as well.
My point being - Did you remember to blow out the quickie flush line when winterizing?
I need to do mine tomorrow as I didn't even think about it till I saw this thread.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My Quickie flush came with the same fittings as Cookie9933. I thought they all did?. My kit even came with a sticky label.

Thor


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

OK, I know no question is a dumb question, but someone explain to me exactly what the quickie flush does and how it would benefit me?! I see enough posts about them, so obviously I am missing out on a good mod...

...problem is I don't have a clue what it is for!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thor said:


> My Quickie flush came with the same fittings as Cookie9933. I thought they all did?. My kit even came with a sticky label.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]64239[/snapback]​


The fitting on the side of the trailer wasn't included with the QF, but was purchased separately. No label either...my HP printer turned that out.

Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Devildog said:


> OK, I know no question is a dumb question, but someone explain to me exactly what the quickie flush does and how it would benefit me?! I see enough posts about them, so obviously I am missing out on a good mod...
> 
> ...problem is I don't have a clue what it is for!
> [snapback]64244[/snapback]​


DD,

Look at this: http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...m=7332&src=SRQB

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

Being here in the sunbelt that is the Northwest, I have not winterized yet. I will be sure to blow it out when the time comes though!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> DD,
> 
> Look at this: http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...m=7332&src=SRQB
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill, that diagram explains it all. I kept hearing about the Quickie Flush, at least now I know what everyone is talking about. I have clear piece that locks onto the end of the waste outlet, and allows me to backflush the system from there, but the QF looks to be a better method, guess I will have to get one!

Thanks again,

Barry


----------

